# Which food is better?



## luna-lune12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Im confused by some of the post I have read and some of the things I have been told. But which dog food is better, and if possible why do you believe its better. ACANA or Ziwi Peak? :daisy:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

They are both great foods. They are two different things though, ZP is air-dried
raw and Acana is a kibble. Ideally I suggest you feed ZP, but if that is out of the
question due to cost or availability than Acana is the next best thing(the grain
free varieties).


This is how I see things...

Best possible feeding option = RAW
Second best = ZP
Third = Acana & Origen


Just because I place Acana third, does not mean it's bad, it's just that 
raw is best imo. But out of kibble Acana is the top choice definitely.


----------



## luna-lune12 (Sep 10, 2012)

When you say raw, do you mean like boiled chicken breast and things of that nature?.. Prior to being a chi owner i was raised w/ cats. And a pug who had no teeth so im new to all of this.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

When I say "raw", I mean prey model raw, which consists of raw meat, bones
and organs.

If you are interested take a look at the "Raw Food" section on this forum,
Brodysmom's threads are very helpful for beginners and offer lots of info.


----------



## luna-lune12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks LS


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Did I answer your question well enough? Don't be shy to ask anything you like.
Lots of folks are passionate about nutrition here, there is always something to
learn, for everyone. Reason I mentioned Brodysmom is because she's our
PMR(prey model raw) savant. And she put a lot of time into making very
helpful and informative threads regarding PMR. Very interesting to read.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i feed this one to KC 










i got the trial version at Petco for $5 to see if she likes it, and she totally did!


----------



## luna-lune12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Yeah, i just get worried about what I feed Luna because she has CDA and from what I have read and what the vet has told me, certain foods can make her loose the hair faster. They told me to avoid things that dogs are commonly allergic to such as chicken, and told me to feed her more thinkes such as turkey and things of that nature she is on the natural instinct grain free turkey. But im not sure if it is helping or not. I was also told to not change her food often cause its not good for her to do that. So im all concerned now. I want to help her and make her better not do anything that would hurt her more. So when I change foods which i will be doing at the end of this bag i just want to feel assured that when i do it that it wont cause her more distress.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

luna-lune12 said:


> When you say raw, do you mean like boiled chicken breast and things of that nature?.. Prior to being a chi owner i was raised w/ cats. And a pug who had no teeth so im new to all of this.


I feed Ziwipeak. It is air dried raw. Personally, I like it because it is the benefits of raw with the convenience of kibble. There is no need to worry about the 80/10/10 ration or anything like that. It comes in venison and lamb- both are uncommon allergies in dogs. Toby has thrived on it and loves it. 

Prey model raw means completely uncooked meat, organs, and bones. Nothing is cooked at all. Raw takes research and commitment- if you do it wrong, you can cause problems. It is 80% meat, 10% organ, and 10% bone. If that ratio is not met over time it can lead to deficiencies in the dog. I agree with LS though, if you have the commitment to learning it, start researching in the raw food subforum. There are many knowledgable people on here to help educate you. 

If you decide you'd prefer kibble, Acana (grain free- the regionals line) is probably the best you could get. It is made by Champion Pet Foods in Canada (they also make Orijen). Orijen is good too but can often be too rich for our little ones. Acana regionals comes in four favors: Pacifica, Grasslands, Ranchlands, and Wild Prairie. 

Please check out http://dogfoodanalysis.com for good kibble ideas. Do not go for anything less than four stars, the more stars the better. 

Please let us know what you decide and ask any questions you may have. 

Good luck!

PS- I do not think that any of the options being suggested here would hurt her CDA- just try to go for more novel proteins and not beef and chicken. And grain free is best because many dogs have grain allergies that can irritate skin and fur conditions. 

Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## luna-lune12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Well w/ my scedual it would probably be best for me to stay away from the prey model raw routine. I fear that as much as it would probably be best i dont have the resources or the time to commit to doing something like. I will have to go to the next best thing which is the Acana. I believe i was looking at the grasslands and the ranchlands for luna before. I had just read a post that said most people on this forum feed their dog ziwipeaks and got thrown. Thank you all for the adivice and help.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Well the next best thing is actually the Ziwipeak. It is raw but it is air dried. It looks like kibble and you just scoop it and pour it into a bowl and serve it. 

I feel the same way as you about the commitment to prey model raw, which is why I love ZP. Its the benefit without everything else. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Gina, if you prefer to feed kibble, the Acana has fabulous recipes for sensitive
dogs, with allergies or coat issues. Acana Duck & bartlett pear is a single source
protein food which is excellent, and Acana Pacifica has done wonders for many
of my rescues. You want to strengthen your dog's immune system by providing
high quality food, limit stress and perhaps add a high quality fish oil to her diet.
I also recommend using a Cade oil shampoo. Sure there is no cure, but all of this
will hopefully slow the rate of hair loss and help your pooch lead a normal happy
life.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Gina, Ashley is right, ZP is pricey, but definitely best. Very convenient too.


----------



## luna-lune12 (Sep 10, 2012)

I have her getting fish oil drops i give it her every day. She is washed only once every two weeks and lotioned daily w/ moisturizer. We keep her away from cold drafty places and never allowed in direct sun light w/ out sun screen. She is no different from all the other animals i have that have disorders all but two of my animals have some sort of issue. I seem to attract special needs animals. If it were not for my husband I would be the crazy animal lady who has all sorts of cats and dogs that no body else wants.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I agree with the others who have suggested raw, ZP, and Acana. I personally feed Acana and am slowly working into a raw meat meal for each dinner. I like having at least one meal Acana because then I don't have to worry about the balance of nutrition as opposed to if I fed pure raw. I just feed her plain meat when she gets raw for dinner because she gets enough bone and organ nutrition from her Acana. I tried to feed her ZP, but she wouldn't eat it.

I heard Acana is coming out with a freeze dried raw, like ZP. I'm hoping it will be available here in Sweden because I would love to see if Gemma likes it. Also hoping that it's not exactly like ZP so there will be a chance that Gemma will like it.


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

I'd also recommend Ziwipeak or Acana - they are both great foods. Due to allergies I can't feed either  some other good food options if those are not available to you are Darford Zero G - I'm currently feeding this formula:
Sardines, Whitefish, Menhaden Fish Meal (naturally preserved with mixed tocopherols), Whitefish Meal (naturally preserved with mixed tocopherols), Peas, Buckwheat, Chickpeas, Lentils, Flax Seed, Salmon Oil (naturally preserved with mixed tocopherols), Pea Starch, Brewers Yeast, Tomato Pomace, Salmon Meal (preserved with mixed tocopherols), Salmon, Mysis Shrimp, Sunflower Oil, Alfalfa, Natural Flavours, DL-Methionine, Vitamins (DL-Alpha Tocopherol (source of vitamin E), Niacin, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Acetate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Thiamine Mononitrate (vitamin B1), Folic acid), Salt, Choline Chloride, Chelated Minerals (Iron Proteinate, Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Sodium Selenite, Zinc Oxide, Manganous Oxide, Copper Sulphate, Copper Amino Acid Chelate, Manganese Amino Acid Chelate), Kelp, Chicory Root, Probiotics: Dried Lactobacillus Plantarum, Enterococcus Faecium, Lactobacillus Casei, Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Rosehips, Blueberries, Bilberries, Rosemary Extract

There's also Earthborn, Fromm, Nutrisource, Horizon Legacy  You might have to try a few different foods before you see what your pup does best on. Each dog does different on each food.


----------



## Sideout (Sep 3, 2012)

Ideally I would feed my dog only Ziwipeak but since it's fairly expensive I do half and half of Acana. Raw meat disgusts me and I'm so afraid of handling it safely so Ziwipeak is the next best thing. My dogs only been on Acana for 2-3 weeks and I just started introducing ziwipeak a few days ago but she loves both so much more than her old food. I've noticed her coat is a lot softer and her tear stains are less severe. I would say do Ziwipeak if you can afford it or mix in Acana like I do but Acana alone is still good.


----------



## amylounell (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm just introducing Tucker to Ziwipeak & so far he loves it!! I hope you find something that will help her, poor baby. Just thought I'd throw my 2 cents in & say I like the ZP.


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

If one feels funny about feeding Raw, which by the way
is very easy actually. Guess one just has to get use to
handling raw meat..
The next best thing would be a Homemade Diet. (homecooked food)
Which is not hard either and only a little time consuming.
One of my diets I use often. Organic, or natural when available.

Steamed Turkey/or chicken
Steamed chicken hearts
Steamed chicken liver (not alot)
Steamed sweet potatoes
Steamed Spinach
Steamed Zuchini or Squash.
Apple 
Then add my enzymes/probiotics.
A Vitamin every few days.

Its easy and you can rotate/mix in or opt. diff. ingredients.
Blessings.
I would like to try Ziweepeak and been wanting to try
Instinct Freezedried for when needed.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Both are amazing food but as LS has said, Raw is best. I have seen the ingreds. on the ZP (which is, in a way, raw) and it would be something I would w/out a doubt feed. But Acana and Orijen are great too. I also reccomend NV's Instinct and/or Prairie (I think Instinct also has a raw formula) and Wellness Core Grain Free- those are two foods I am familiar with as that's what we always gave Ember for the first few months we had her.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

pmum said:


> If one feels funny about feeding Raw, which by the way
> is very easy actually. Guess one just has to get use to
> handling raw meat..
> The next best thing would be a Homemade Diet. (homecooked food)
> ...


The problem with a homemade diet is that cooking rids the meat of the vitamins and full nutritional value. If you do not supplement a home cooked diet it can easily cause problems; medically, this is not the best diet. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## Mylilprada (Sep 22, 2012)

I feed prada blue buffalo kibble along with boiled chicken and rice and other things such as scrambled eggs. Her coat is always very healthy and shiney


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## luna-lune12 (Sep 10, 2012)

pmum said:


> If one feels funny about feeding Raw, which by the way
> is very easy actually. Guess one just has to get use to
> handling raw meat..
> The next best thing would be a Homemade Diet. (homecooked food)
> ...


i have no problem handeling raw meat, but i work 40+ hours a week and have a house and 4 kids to take care of. I have no problem giving my animals the best of which they deserve but i have only so many hands and so much time and its hard enough coming up w/ dinner ideas let alone trying to get things ready for luna. I believe the raw diet is great i just dont believe its whats best for me right now. im going to go w/ acana


----------



## Willy's Mom (Sep 16, 2012)

I did lots of research on food for Willy before we brought him home. The one we chose is Blue Buffalo Life Protection Formula, Natural Chicken and Oatmeal Recipe for Small Breed Puppy. It's main ingredient is Deboned Chicken. I also add 3 or 4 drops of fish oil to each meal. His fur is beautiful and shiny and thick and his poops are nice and firm, 3 or 4 each day. He drinks lots of fresh water and has tons of energy. 

I gradually changed him over when we brought him home. I took several days mixing it in with the food the breeder sent me home with. 

I buy it at Petsmart. It is $19.99 for a 6 lb. bag. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Ziwipeak is better hands down. After that...Stella & Chewy's or Natures Variety patties or the like, then grain free canned foods like Weruva or canned ZiwiPeak, then dehydrated raws like The Honest Kitchen, Grandma Lucy's, etc. that are more veggie heavy. THEN you get to the grain free kibbles. Kibble takes SO much processing to make, even the high quality stuff, that it takes a lot of work on your dogs digestive systems to break it down & process it. The raws/dehydrated raws/canned foods are MUCH easier on their kindeys/sytem in general in the long run.

We feed Ziwipeak & yeah it's expensive. Worth it yes! I've considered ways to cut the cost a bit & I have almost considered a high quality kibble (Natures Variety Instinct is good too...they also have a raw boost version of NV Instinct kibble but it's the same as feeding regular NV Instinct kibble w/adding their raw boost powder they sell--and it's cheaper to feed that way instead of the NV Raw Instinct Boost kibble. Regardless...my dogs have been on one form of raw or another for about 3yrs & I just can't bring myself to feed a kibble so I'm just rotating ZiwiPeak with the grain free formula's of Honest Kitchen.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Oct 1, 2012)

Thank you for the dog food analysis link! I was disheartened to see my dog food on the 2 star list, its the only one so far that has been able to keep my Golden's allergies under control while still being affordable on my budget. My dogs love it and every time I try something else she is a mess until I switch her back.  I am really hoping I get a Chi that isn't so super sensitive and at least if she is, it will be smaller to feed!
Great forum, thanks all, I am learning a lot.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

What is great about Chis is they eat so little that it doesn't cost a lot to feed them good food.

Jaxx eats Orijen and has ate Acana (he was allergic to the Acana and had horrible breath on it too) but usually his food with shipping is $28 dollars for a 5.5 pound bag but it lasts him between 4 to 5 weeks.

Also the better the food the less they need of it or at least that is what has happened with Jaxx as we advanced to better food.


----------



## Babi.Greenwood (Sep 27, 2010)

If you have big dogs and can't afford a lot Costco has a grain free formula now. It's called Natures Domain but it's made by Diamond. My parents feed their three dogs it and they are doing well. It's about $35ish for 35 lb bag. They have turkey flavour and salmon flavour. 

I am seriously thinking about trying my two on it, not for the price. One is allergic to grains ,(has a lot of reverse sneezing episodes all day long) and the other one either needs lower protein than Orijen and Acana or needs grain. I'm still experimenting to find which one it is (she's doing fine on Acana Lamb). I'd like to feed them the same food, but need to try one with lowish protien and no grains and I'm having a hard time finding one.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Oct 1, 2012)

I saw a Kirklands dog food I was interested in at Costco but when I went back another time they didn't have it. It wasn't even labeled on a shelf as just out of stock, it was gone. So I was concerned they switch their food availability too much. Are you able to find yours regularly? I hate switching my girl because she reacts so easily.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Babi.Greenwood (Sep 27, 2010)

My parents fed the grain formula for years and I remember a couple times they had a problem getting it. So far with this one they haven't yet. But that's one thing I hate about Costco, it's there one week, gone the next.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Oct 1, 2012)

Ya I need to step it up and upgrade their food it looks like. Pay now in good food or pay later in vet bills just like us people. I had no idea it would score so low.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> The problem with a homemade diet is that cooking rids the meat of the vitamins and full nutritional value. If you do not supplement a home cooked diet it can easily cause problems; medically, this is not the best diet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


Personally I don't think home cooking is any harder to do than raw other than the extra work of cooking the meat. There is just less info out there about it and a lot of raw feeders seem to spread a lot of fear mongering about it (not what you are doing at all but you may know outside of this forum raw feeders can be a little difficult if you know what I mean). It is scarier for people because you need a calcium source that can be cooked (as opposed to just buying raw bones) and there is less info about it. Just look here- we have hundreds of post about raw and hundreds of posts about ZP but none about home cooking. The unknown always seems scarey. I would say that raw is best, home cooked is second and ZP is after that personally. I believe whole fresh foods assembled at home are always far better no matter how you process them. If you are interested in reading about how easy home cooking can be I recommend a book called Feed Your Pet Right by Marion Nestle (she also wrote Food Politics and Pet Food Politics). Just like raw you need variety, a few supplements and a little bit of leg work. The loss of nutrients by raw meat is really greatly exaggerated on the non peer reviewed journal areas of the internet. You could say the same about grassfed and pastured meat vs feedlot meat. I would never tell someone not to raw feed because they cant afford pastured meat- but the nutritional difference between that and feedlot meat is huge! That is the whole reason we add omega 3 supplements after all.

If you want to do more research on it there are a lot of diets used by people who have dogs going through chemo or with other immune issues- they often home cook too. It is a good place to begin your googling. I personally know a few agility friends who home cook and it can be very successful.


----------

